# SEGA GAMES CASINO - €/£40 Instant NO DEPOSIT BONUS



## 40usdFreePoker (Feb 1, 2010)

*To get the €/£40 Instant bonus:

YOU MUST REGISTER FROM BANNER ABOVE !

Register a Real Play account in SEGA indicating all valid details.

Download our software
You will receive a Welcome email after successful registration.
In order to redeem this offer, please contact our support group by sending an email with the title "NO DEPOSIT BONUS REDEEM" through the email address used to register the account to customer_care@segagames.com or by contacting Live Support by clicking on the "Live Online Support" link.
A verification call will be made by our Live support - or You can send copy of id and utility bill to** customer_care@segagames.com ** after contact with Live Chat

In the interest of fair gaming, to cash out any amount you must wager at least thirty (30) times your bonus.
Promotion offer runs until April 30, 2010.*

Bonus Terms and Conditions:


  Only new players who successfully register a new real account in SEGA
Games will be eligible for €/£40 NO DEPOSIT INSTANT BONUS.


  In order to redeem this offer, please contact our support group by
sending an email with the title "NO DEPOSIT BONUS   REDEEM" through the
email address used to register the account to
customer_care@segagames.com or by contacting Live Support by clicking
on the "Live Online Support" link.

       Once players' details was successfully verified via phone call, €/£40 NO DEPOSIT INSTANT BONUS will be credited.

       In the interest of fair gaming, to cash out any amount you must wager at least thirty (30) times your bonus.

       In order to cash out any winnings from the bonus amount, a €/£30 successful deposit should be made.


  Please note that winnings from a NO DEPOSIT BONUS, maximum amount
allowed for withdrawal is €/£200. This is only one time withdrawal up
to the maximum allowed withdrawable amount. All excess winning amounts
will be deleted from the players account.


  No Deposit Bonus is for wagering purposes only and will be removed
from the players' accounts after a successful withdrawal.

.       If you withdraw before having reached the minimum wagering requirements, your bonus and winnings will be forfeited.

.       Promotion offer runs until April 30, 2010. New registered player beyond this date will not be eligible for this offer.

   This bonus may not be combined with other bonuses unless otherwise stated.

   SEGA Games reserves the right to change or end this promotion at any time.
   General Bonus Terms and Conditions Apply 







*SEGA Games Welcomes the New Year by giving out a €/£2010 Welcome bonus!
With your First Deposit you are eligible to get the incredible 200% Welcome bonus!

You’ll earn a 100% Bonus up to €/£360 for CASINO GAMES and 100% Bonus up to €/£360 for POKER GAMES in just one deposit and you’ll be eligible for a monthly bonus of €/£150 for 11 months totaling €/£2010!

*


----------



## 40usdFreePoker (Feb 11, 2010)

:roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------

